# Introducing the spotty sprog!



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

A little over a week ago, the breeder that I visited last Monday emailed me. She wanted to check if I had a shortlist even though I was going to see one specific yearling and had attached a picture of their newest surprise foal which she later asked me to name. This was the photo I was sent:







He looked beautiful but I didn't think I wanted him - didn't think I liked his face, plus I had wanted the yearling since last October and didn't want to deviate from that.

On Monday, I met the yearling and really liked him though I didn't feel as strongly as I thought I would. I got to meet three of her stallions and a few mares as well as more foals than I could count! Then we went to see the newbie. Again, I thought he was cute, but I was determined not to like him because I didn't want to be swayed by fluffy cuteness. But the more I looked, the more I liked him (hadn't felt at all like this when seeing the other foals). And then mum decided she didn't want him to be seen anymore and cantered off. As soon as he moved off after her, it hit me that I had to have him though it took a few days for me to come to terms with it as I had been so determined to get the yearling.

So, introducing Penpont Tristan


----------



## Boxers (25 August 2014)

He's very attractive. I hope you enjoy him in the years to come and that he turns out to be what you want him to be.


----------



## Evie91 (25 August 2014)

He looks very cute. What breed is he? How many hh's are you expecting he will make?


----------



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

Thanks  his dam is a Welsh D x and his sire is a lightweight spotted cob, he should reach around 15hh


----------



## Haniki (25 August 2014)

He looks lovely, I really like his dam too.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 August 2014)

Congratulations! I can see why you went for him. I like the name too.


----------



## lurcherlu (25 August 2014)

He will be by the same sire as breeze and his grandad will be roddy llewellyn ?? The welsh d stallion that most of the mares are by  wahoo welcome to the penpont brigade


----------



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

Faracat said:



			Congratulations! I can see why you went for him. I like the name too. 

Click to expand...

It was just a random suggestion that stuck! 



lurcherlu said:



			He will be by the same sire as breeze and his grandad will be roddy llewellyn ?? The welsh d stallion that most of the mares are by  wahoo welcome to the penpont brigade 

Click to expand...

Yep  I'm looking forward to seeing how he grows up! He's got some grey around his ears and a tiny bit on his face so we think he'll end up as a leopard or near leopard - either way I can't believe he's mine, it still feels pretty surreal!! We knew that I'd be joining at some point  If he turns out half as nicely as Breeze has, I wouldn't be surprised if I go back for more!!


----------



## Dave's Mam (25 August 2014)

He's ever so handsome!


----------



## _GG_ (25 August 2014)

Jinx, he looks lovely. I really really like him, love the name. The Dam looks a really nice sort and what a lovely youngster he will grow into in such a lovely environment 

Congratulations xxx


----------



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

Thanks so much  once weaned he'll be moving to a small stud two miles from me where he'll be living out in a mixed herd. I've already asked about assistance when necessary and they've said that they're more than happy to help when needed and to ask as many questions as I like, it's fab knowing that I have a decent support network!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (25 August 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			A little over a week ago, the breeder that I visited last Monday emailed me. She wanted to check if I had a shortlist even though I was going to see one specific yearling and had attached a picture of their newest surprise foal which she later asked me to name. This was the photo I was sent:







He looked beautiful but I didn't think I wanted him - didn't think I liked his face, plus I had wanted the yearling since last October and didn't want to deviate from that.

On Monday, I met the yearling and really liked him though I didn't feel as strongly as I thought I would. I got to meet three of her stallions and a few mares as well as more foals than I could count! Then we went to see the newbie. Again, I thought he was cute, but I was determined not to like him because I didn't want to be swayed by fluffy cuteness. But the more I looked, the more I liked him (hadn't felt at all like this when seeing the other foals). And then mum decided she didn't want him to be seen anymore and cantered off. As soon as he moved off after her, it hit me that I had to have him though it took a few days for me to come to terms with it as I had been so determined to get the yearling.

So, introducing Penpont Tristan 
























Click to expand...

Gorgeous, personally speaking I love his face - a really cutee I would be honored to have him for my own.   Lucky you, think of the showing classes you can take him in (And win)


----------



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

HGA-12 said:



			Gorgeous, personally speaking I love his face - a really cutee I would be honored to have him for my own.   Lucky you, think of the showing classes you can take him in (And win)
		
Click to expand...

Once he's grown up, hopefully! I'd love to do a little in hand showing with him once he's a bit older to get him used to the environment, but if he has a constant ugly duckling phase that might not be the case! The owner of the stud I'll be keeping him at events, so I might see if she'll let me bring him along if I pay half of the fuel - to me it could be a good alternative if he is an ugly duckling, and it'll also mean that I haven't slogged for an age to get him looking beautiful only for someone to disagree with me


----------



## Ibblebibble (25 August 2014)

he is gorgeous, have always wanted a spotty botty horse lol, very jealous


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (25 August 2014)

I expect he is by Jayson, and closely related to my Tinner who was out of Laney. 
There are loads of Tinner pics in the photo gallery on here!  I hope you enjoy your youngster... There is a Penpont Ponies FB page BtW!


----------



## Lolita (25 August 2014)

He is gorgeous. Remind me of Bambi.


----------



## Jinx94 (25 August 2014)

Spot_the_Risk said:



			I expect he is by Jayson, and closely related to my Tinner who was out of Laney. 
There are loads of Tinner pics in the photo gallery on here!  I hope you enjoy your youngster... There is a Penpont Ponies FB page BtW!
		
Click to expand...

He is by Jayson  ooh will have a nose around!! I'm sure I will - I'll probably have days where I curse myself for buying him, but that's just part of having horses  am already on the fb page!


----------



## Jinx94 (14 September 2014)

Not much of an update, but I do have new photos!!

If you look at this one closely, you can see the grey right at the base of his ear so 90% certain that he'll end up leopard or near-leopard!!







But this one is definitely my favourite!!







I can't get over how stunning he is and cannot wait for him to get here!


----------



## Jinx94 (29 September 2014)

Just had another update! He's starting to lose some of the fuzz and I'm so please with how he's growing up!


----------



## _GG_ (29 September 2014)

He's just a little stunner Jinx. Going to be a handful I reckon...but an enjoyable one  xx


----------



## Jinx94 (29 September 2014)

Thanks GG  I'm sure he'll drive me batty at times! But we'll get through it and I'll be keeping this thread updated  xx


----------



## Jinx94 (16 November 2014)

Had another update! He's growing up nicely imo, though his front cannons are looking a little short. He's going to be halter broken in a few weeks time and should be joining me late December/early January!!

His face is starting to change colour and the breeder has said that he's developing more spots on his head and neck - so so happy and incredibly excited!!!


----------



## sasquatch (16 November 2014)

He is gorgeous! I do have a soft spot for the spotty ones 

He has a very cheeky face, looks like he's going to be a big character and big fun!


----------



## Jinx94 (16 November 2014)

sasquatch said:



			He is gorgeous! I do have a soft spot for the spotty ones 

He has a very cheeky face, looks like he's going to be a big character and big fun!
		
Click to expand...

I'm really glad you think so  after comments from a friend about him being poor quality (I have previously said he's not 'best quality' and therefore not suitable for breeding, but she took it too far) anyone saying that they like him pretty much makes my day!

Agreed! I'm sure you guys will be asked for advice on a semi-regular basis (whenever I feel that advice is needed tbh, I'm not scared to admit when I need a little help or some alternative suggestions as to how to tackle any situations that arise) and this thread will be updated on a regular basis


----------



## sasquatch (16 November 2014)

Jinx94 said:



			I'm really glad you think so  after comments from a friend about him being poor quality (I have previously said he's not 'best quality' and therefore not suitable for breeding, but she took it too far) anyone saying that they like him pretty much makes my day!

Agreed! I'm sure you guys will be asked for advice on a semi-regular basis (whenever I feel that advice is needed tbh, I'm not scared to admit when I need a little help or some alternative suggestions as to how to tackle any situations that arise) and this thread will be updated on a regular basis 

Click to expand...

Imo it's very unfair to comment on a foals conformation as they have so much growing to do, any idea you have on what they'll look like is a very rough one!

All that matters is you like him and you get on with him, and you both are able to do what you'd like to do together. You're willing to get help and do the best by him - there are many of us here who are well aware that our horses are not and never will be 'breeding quality' but it doesn't mean they're poor quality, their qualities and talents just lie in different areas than reproducing!


----------



## Jinx94 (16 November 2014)

Thank you! Give him a few years and I'm sure that all of her current thoughts about him will be totally blown out of the water  I doubt we'll end up going around Badminton, but I'm aiming for him to have brilliant manners, be a good allrounder and be as bombproof as his temperament allows for 

I'd rather he had those traits than crazy amounts of talent and be quirky, that way should I ever have to loan him/sell him I know that he'd be more likely to find a good home


----------



## Jinx94 (18 November 2014)

ohmygod ohmygod ohmygod I have a date booked with their transporter!! 

So, so, so excited right now! Will be booking the vet for vaccs by the end of next week and confirming the date with the yard he's going to!

I can't believe it! Even though I have the photos and get all excited and love to flash the photos I have and tell people that he's mine (well, deposit paid) it's only now that it has really sunk in!!

He'll be arriving in the first week of January, so he's a late Christmas gift to myself


----------



## LadyGascoyne (19 November 2014)

Oh wow- that's so exciting! He's sooooo cute!!!!!

Best late Christmas present ever :-D


----------



## Jinx94 (19 November 2014)

LadyGascoyne said:



			Oh wow- that's so exciting! He's sooooo cute!!!!!

Best late Christmas present ever :-D
		
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Agreed!! This is so exciting!! I'm sure it'll get more stressful closer to the time, but excitement can definitely rule for now


----------



## _GG_ (19 November 2014)

Wow...very exciting news. You must be going slowly insane with the waiting, lol. xxx


----------



## Jinx94 (19 November 2014)

_GG_ said:



			Wow...very exciting news. You must be going slowly insane with the waiting, lol. xxx
		
Click to expand...

Just a lot!!  xxx


----------



## Jinx94 (6 January 2015)

So this is the little cutie that'll be walking/trotting/throwing himself off of the ramp tomorrow! Fingers crossed he'll be chilled out and walk off relatively calmly 







How can I still be frustrated by livery when I look at this face?







I cannot wait 

Yesterday he had a whole host of new experiences:

-First time walking on the end of a leadrop (apparently was not nervous or skitty, just sulked and threw himself in heaps)
-That resulted in him getting covered in mud so he had his first bath
-And his first time in a rug (sweat rug to help him dry off)
-Then his second time walking out
-He behaved perfectly so they tried a little trot which apparently also went perfectly 
-He also had his first visit from the vet, had flu and tetanus jabs and was microchipped

And is still a little gent today when he was brought out to get photos for me!!

So proud of my little sprog!!!  <3 xxx


----------



## On the Hoof (7 January 2015)

oh he is absolutely gorgeous - what an exciting day for you today! Hope it all goes well and he settles quickly. x


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 January 2015)

So exciting! Please send lots of pics. He's too adorable for words.


----------



## SpringArising (7 January 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Shady (7 January 2015)

just caught up reading this in between making soup!( make a lot of soup here in the wilderness!)
your happiness is lovely to read and i think your spotty botty boy is gorgeous!, there's the most wonderful spotty mare near me with half a brown face and i'd like to buy her just because looking at her would make me smile everyday.
i remember how excited i was waiting for my Shadow to arrive, never peed so much in my life, i wish you all the luck Jinx and i will enjoy seeing pics as your boy grows.


----------



## happybear (7 January 2015)

He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lyle (7 January 2015)

Gorgeous!! Blanket Appy is my favourite kind of colour!


----------



## Jinx94 (7 January 2015)

Thank you everyone!! He's due to arrive at 2:15pm and I can't wait!!! 

Shady, a horse that they bred a few years ago sounds a little similar - he was almost completely leopard spot except for a huge splash of bay down one side of his head, neck and shoulder!

I don't know how long he'll be a blanket spot for.. You can see bits of grey on his face and around his ears, so it'll be interesting to see how he looks once he loses his winter coat!!

This is all so exciting!!!


----------



## Tobiano (7 January 2015)

He is lovely! How exciting!


----------



## Jinx94 (7 January 2015)

He's here! And such a sweetheart!! I lead him 200-300 yards from where he came off the lorry (he was a bit nervous about the ramp) to his new field that he shares with four 8 month olds, a 3 year old and an ex broodmare. We only had one occasion when he showed off a teeny air above the ground  and to be fair to him he had some fairly large horses on either side of the track hooning around. Bearing in mind he was lead for the first time on Monday, he was an absolute angel! And so dinky!!!

Here are some photos:







He'd just been turned out, a little unsure of wher he was and who he was with.







Thinking of checking out the field and other horses.







"I don't know what to do, but I know you and I think you're okay"







And a little bit of herd interaction 

I am so unbelievably happy!!  So much love for my little sprog!!! <3


----------



## Meowy Catkin (7 January 2015)

You must be so relieved that he travelled well and then the introduction to his new herd went smoothly too.


----------



## Jinx94 (8 January 2015)

I really am  it feels quite surreal at the moment - I don't know if I actually remember all of the walk from the lorry to the field! I was in a bit of a "oh my god, I have my foal" stupor :')


----------



## misskk88 (8 January 2015)

I want him!!


----------



## Jinx94 (9 January 2015)

misskk88 said:



			I want him!!
		
Click to expand...

Glad you like him 

Went to see him today (couldn't go yesterday as there wasn't any light before or after work) with a leadrope in case I magically managed to catch him, but I wasn't expecting it to happen. In fact I expected that I wouldn't be able to get anywhere near him, so the fact that I was able to stand within six feet of him and he just kept on grazing was great  He turned in towards me a couple of times and twice he took a couple of steps forward, so I'm really happy   progress is progress and I'll be appreciating every bit of it!

He seems to be ffairly settled with his new herd, is good friends with the other colt and it looks like he's enjoyed the mud!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (9 January 2015)

:biggrin3: Mucky fluff bum baby :biggrin3:


----------



## dingle12 (9 January 2015)

Love baby fluff, keep us updated please.


----------



## Auslander (9 January 2015)

Jinx - he's lovely! I approve!
It makes me a bit nervous that he's out in a synthetic headcollar - he'd be safer in an old leather one (which you can pick up for next to nothing!) - they are SO good at getting themselves into scrapes!


----------



## Jinx94 (10 January 2015)

Thanks everyone  you might find that you get a bit sick of the updates!! 

Auslander, I completely agree with you! As far as I was aware, he was coming with a leather or field safe slip, but he came with this and the YO wanted it left on just in case they need to get hold of him. As soon as I can catch him and touch all around his ears and face, a leather one will be going on and that will be off and going in the wash!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (10 January 2015)

Congrats on the new arrival, he looks lovely, hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## SecretAgentBilly (10 January 2015)

He's absolutely gorgeous, I love spotties!


----------



## Jinx94 (11 January 2015)

Thank you 

So proud of him this morning!! I went into the field, called him and clicked my tongue a couple of times which got everyones attention, and he was the first to start walking over! I decided that it would be better to encourage him to approach me rather than approaching him myself.

I was soon swarmed by Yo's 8 month old future eventers, Tristan moved more cautiously and paused a little bit further away before joining the group.













I walked away from where I was at that point and stood a bit further away, just wondering if he would come over again or if the first time was a bit of a fluke, and he came and stood within about four feet of me!! This was after carefully considering whether he would be safe leaving the side of the boss filly 













Very very very happy with my little sprog! I'm hoping that he'll feel comfortable standing next to me by the end of the week, not necessarily touching, just standing comfortably 

Fingers crossed I can pop his leather slip on soon!


----------



## Jinx94 (4 February 2015)

Such a happy bunny! I have so much love for my little man!!

It's taken four weeks, but I've finally caught my little spotty sprog!! He's such a gent!! Took so much patience, but I definitely have  a much greater appreciation for people who have weanlings on a semi regular basis. I think that even though I was sure I knew it would take time, I was still pretty naiive about just how much time and patience it would take.

Thank you so much to all the supportive posters on this thread! And I'm blimmin glad that I was bonkers enough to buy this lovely lad!!


----------



## Feival (4 February 2015)

He is mega cute!! How big will he make?


----------



## Jinx94 (4 February 2015)

In theory 15hh, I'll do the string test once he's a year old but he's so dinky atm!! Then again, he has a few half siblings around 16hh, so he could be anything


----------



## Tiddlypom (5 February 2015)

He's very cute. 

The headcollar seems pretty tight on his nose, though. They need adjusting very frequently at this age, and a leather one would be safer.

I know of several adult horses with a permanent 'dint' left by a too tight headcollar when young.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (5 February 2015)

Oh his little face! He's adoreable!


----------



## Magicmadge (5 February 2015)

He looks lovely, how is he bred?


----------



## *hic* (5 February 2015)

I'm another who thinks he's very cute and hopes that you managed to put his leather slip on.


----------



## Joyous70 (5 February 2015)

He's just gorgeous


----------



## Art Nouveau (5 February 2015)

beautiful pictures  He's adorable


----------



## stormclouds (5 February 2015)

Ah he is just lovely  bet that face makes everything worthwhile!


----------



## Princess16 (5 February 2015)

I am jealous!! He's gorgeous ! Do keep us informed of his progress


----------



## tallyho! (5 February 2015)

Gorgeous good looking foal in my eyes.


----------



## Jinx94 (5 February 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			He's very cute. 

The headcollar seems pretty tight on his nose, though. They need adjusting very frequently at this age, and a leather one would be safer.

I know of several adult horses with a permanent 'dint' left by a too tight headcollar when young.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have his leather headcollar with me unfortunately, otherwise he'd be in that one instead!!

That blue one can't be adjusted anymore, so he will have his new one put on ASAP. I hate the fact that it's nylon, but as yesterday was the first time I've been able to catch him since he arrived, I haven't had a whole lot of choice :/



Magicmadge said:



			He looks lovely, how is he bred?
		
Click to expand...

His sire is a lightweight spotted cob called Cornish Jayson, and his dam is Welsh D x cob 



stormclouds said:



			Ah he is just lovely  bet that face makes everything worthwhile!
		
Click to expand...

When things go right, it makes everything worthwhile! When he spooks and throws his hind legs at me, it doesn't help so much :L but tbf a few minutes later I forgive him


----------



## QueenMoo (5 February 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			Thank you 

So proud of him this morning!! I went into the field, called him and clicked my tongue a couple of times which got everyones attention, and he was the first to start walking over! I decided that it would be better to encourage him to approach me rather than approaching him myself.

I was soon swarmed by Yo's 8 month old future eventers, Tristan moved more cautiously and paused a little bit further away before joining the group.













I walked away from where I was at that point and stood a bit further away, just wondering if he would come over again or if the first time was a bit of a fluke, and he came and stood within about four feet of me!! This was after carefully considering whether he would be safe leaving the side of the boss filly 













Very very very happy with my little sprog! I'm hoping that he'll feel comfortable standing next to me by the end of the week, not necessarily touching, just standing comfortably 

Fingers crossed I can pop his leather slip on soon!
		
Click to expand...

My God he's growing quickly!


----------



## Jinx94 (5 February 2015)

I looked through the photos since he's arrived last night!! I can't believe it - he must have grown a couple of inches in height! He definitely went bum high at one point, then levelled out, then went a little bum high again but seems to have levelled out again :') He's definitely not quite that small in comparison to the others now though!!

Rory's grown tonnes!! I'm looking forwards to the summer pictures that'll be filling facebook soon!!!


----------



## QueenMoo (5 February 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			I looked through the photos since he's arrived last night!! I can't believe it - he must have grown a couple of inches in height! He definitely went bum high at one point, then levelled out, then went a little bum high again but seems to have levelled out again :') He's definitely not quite that small in comparison to the others now though!!

Rory's grown tonnes!! I'm looking forwards to the summer pictures that'll be filling facebook soon!!!  

Click to expand...

I can't wait to see him in summer, he's so bum high at the moment and super fluffy. He's now bigger than Missy and getting chunky!! Not many photos as the moment as he's just a muddy mess


----------



## Jinx94 (5 February 2015)

QueenMoo said:



			I can't wait to see him in summer, he's so bum high at the moment and super fluffy. He's now bigger than Missy and getting chunky!! Not many photos as the moment as he's just a muddy mess 

Click to expand...

That's fantastic! If he's already taller than Missy and not quite a year old yet (?) then he should be a rideable size for you  He's such a little dude!!


----------



## Dr_Horse (6 February 2015)

I did exactly the same with my boy! Looked at his ad time and time again! Decided I didn't like him went to the breeder to look at everything she has, fell in love with him and he arrived 4 days later!!!


----------



## QueenMoo (6 February 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			That's fantastic! If he's already taller than Missy and not quite a year old yet (?) then he should be a rideable size for you  He's such a little dude!!
		
Click to expand...

10 months old and now 11hh.. we may reach 13.2hh after all


----------



## Tobiano (6 February 2015)

He is SO adorable!


----------



## Jinx94 (17 February 2015)

So, little one is now in a stable! Money has been taken out of savings to top up current livery cost, and I'm already seeing a huge improvement!!

We spent an hour and a half in the field this morning catching him, which might sound like a ridiculously long time to some people, but I was convinced that it was going to take much much longer! He lead up to the barn with very few hiccups and was good as gold walking in and through each section, though going in the stable took some persuasion. He settled really really quickly and has had his face buried in his hay bar for the majority of the day.

The vet was coming out to take bloods from some of his fieldmates and gave him his second lot of vaccinations which went a lot more easily than I expected!! And we also managed to change his head collar!! Unfortunately his head was bigger than I had realised and his leather headcollar was not going to fit. Luckily I had a headcollar that was intended to be used as practise for catching him which was bigger, so he's now looking really smart in that!







We even have a video! Though I haven't figured out how to imbed it yet!

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Mo...stan/IMG_0570_zpsg3ozr9ur.mp4.html?sort=3&o=1


----------



## Tiddlypom (17 February 2015)

That's great to see. It's so much easier with access to a stable, isn't it. 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (17 February 2015)

My word he's cute as pie :biggrin3:


----------



## catroo (17 February 2015)

We'll done, I know it's not what you initially planned but it will make things much easier and doesn't have to be for long.

They grow out of head collars really quick at that age, I always have to take a selection with me when I go and catch mine when they are that age, a couple of weeks between fittings makes a lot of difference.


----------



## Rudolph's Red Nose (17 February 2015)

He looks lovely and has a very kind face - definitely stabling and routine will help with the 'bonding' - bless him &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jinx94 (17 February 2015)

Tiddlypom said:



			That's great to see. It's so much easier with access to a stable, isn't it. 

Thanks for the update.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies for how stressy I got on my other thread - at the time I was just so frustrated and it really was a completely awful day. Even though everyone was trying to help and offer the advice I had asked for, I felt pretty attacked at times but rereading it has proven that I was just reacting badly!

It has already made such a difference!



catroo said:



			We'll done, I know it's not what you initially planned but it will make things much easier and doesn't have to be for long.

They grow out of head collars really quick at that age, I always have to take a selection with me when I go and catch mine when they are that age, a couple of weeks between fittings makes a lot of difference.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I had appreciated just how much he would grow in a month! Luckily the red and black headcollar is pretty roomy for him, so I should just be able to adjust it as he grows over the next couple of months unless it falls apart! If I'm not strict with myself, there'll be more unnecessary headcollars, rugs and other things that he really doesn't need taking over my room!

He's definitely staying in until the farrier has visited, other than that I'll just play it by ear.


----------



## catroo (17 February 2015)

Don't turn him out in the nylon one, if leaving a head collar on please only use leather. Youngsters are great at getting in to mischief and he could really hurt himself before the nylon breaks


----------



## tabithakat64 (18 February 2015)

Aww he's lovely


----------



## Jinx94 (21 February 2015)

So, remember that near-feral pony I had? Well...













I am so so proud of my little sprog! He's such a dude!

As well as that, he's been wormed, had some cough medicine, all four feet are picked up with only a little bit of hesitation AND he's leading pretty nicely too!! I feel like I've made almost unbelievable progress as he's only been in fo four days!!

He's having bloods taken next week as three foals at the yard have been diagnosed with Lawsonia. I'm concerned that he may have brought it with him, but he doesn't appear to be affected at all. In fact, it's only the thoroughbred foals that seem to be affected. They have really good appetites but have lost a lot of weight in a fairly short space of time.

We can't think of any other way that it would have been brought to the yard.

The week after next, he has his first farrier visit!


----------



## hihosilver (21 February 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			So, remember that near-feral pony I had? Well...













I am so so proud of my little sprog! He's such a dude!

As well as that, he's been wormed, had some cough medicine, all four feet are picked up with only a little bit of hesitation AND he's leading pretty nicely too!! I feel like I've made almost unbelievable progress as he's only been in fo four days!!

He's having bloods taken next week as three foals at the yard have been diagnosed with Lawsonia. I'm concerned that he may have brought it with him, but he doesn't appear to be affected at all. In fact, it's only the thoroughbred foals that seem to be affected. They have really good appetites but have lost a lot of weight in a fairly short space of time.

We can't think of any other way that it would have been brought to the yard.

The week after next, he has his first farrier visit!
		
Click to expand...

wow he is so lovely. He has such a genuine face xxx


----------



## kassieg (21 February 2015)

he's beautifully marked !! 

I love a nicely marked spotty


----------



## Jinx94 (20 March 2015)

I have so much love for this little one! I know I keep saying it, but this is the only place that I can properly gush and not get told to shut up!!

Had some issues with turning him back out - was able to get near him for a bit and it was all rather stressful and I had to completely alter my perspective of the situation (thank you so much to everyone who responded to my thread about it! You were a major help and I really appreciate it!) and all the stress/tension etc just melted away. I went back to just enjoying his company and the company of the other horses, and rather than getting stressed or upset when things didn't go as planned, I just laughed! And it's definitely a technique that I will be continuing to use and could recommend it to anyone  me staying stress free has made everything so much easier

Yesterday I caught him within ten minutes with a bit of "no, don't want to be caught, you can't make me" on Tristan's part. Today, I walked into the field, he was focussed on me and so I stopped about five feet away and just waited to see what happened. He walked straight over, wasn't interested in treats (just snuffling at me!) and I caught him! So proud of my little sprog! He did test me a little once I had caught him, but the half-rears definitely weren't in earnest - if he had wanted to get away from me he could have done so!

Did a bit more walking than usual today too. We walked further away from the herd, he was good as gold. Had hardly any stopping and he was completely relaxed about the whole thing. He walked at my pace, turned when asked, stopped when I stopped - what a dude!! I then did my best to get a bit more fluff out of his coat, and even picked up a hoof! He didn't try to walk away, just moved a little to find his balance, but had had enough so I left it witha scratch on his withers rather than pushing to pick up any of his other hooves too.

I really love my spotty fluff bum baby!!


----------



## Jinx94 (5 May 2015)

Thought I'd just post a quick update and some pictures  Tristan is being an absolute star - I can't believe that he's the same pony that arrived tbh!! So many spots are appearing!!



















I know nylon headcollars in the field is not good, but he's fairly close to needing a new headcollar soon and would rather get one that'll last him for a little while


----------



## splashgirl45 (5 May 2015)

what a little cutie...sounds like you are doing pretty well with him....have fun..


----------



## tabithakat64 (5 May 2015)

He's shaping up to be a lovely youngster


----------



## Jinx94 (6 May 2015)

Thanks  I'm really looking forward to our future together!


----------



## Bernster (6 May 2015)

Cutie. Nice to get updates on people's horses and glad to hear he's making progress. I was interested in your post above about not getting stressed and smiling instead. Had a bit of a stress head this weekend as new horse was v fidgety at dressage clinic, I might need some stress busting tips myself!


----------



## Jinx94 (7 May 2015)

It sounds daft, and you feel daft when you're doing it, but smiling really does work! Plus I decided to cut out the things that were stressing us out which really really helped. He's now gone from planting and not wanting to go anywhere on the end of a rope to being (almost) a total gent 

Hopefully you'll find a stress buster that helps you out! And fingers crossed that the fidgeting doesn't continue, or at least not fidgeting to the point that you get stressed! X


----------



## Jinx94 (19 May 2015)

Yet more photos!!

Little man is now out with some bigger boys as fillys and colts have been separated. The other colt has been a little poorly, so Tristan is out with a two year old, and two older horses. He seems to have settled in pretty well now, and it seems like he's growing like a weed!! He's now about 13.1-13.2 at the rump and at only 9 months old! VERY excited to see how much his growth spurt continues!!

Any guesses about final height? 

And here are those photos (it's great having a photogenic pony, just wish I was in the same league!! ):


----------



## splashgirl45 (19 May 2015)

he is growing up to be rather handsome....lovely pics


----------



## Jinx94 (20 May 2015)

Thank you


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 May 2015)

There is a rough thought of yearling height plus 2hh so 15.2 or 16hh? Sort of worked for mine who was 12.2hh as a yearling and 14.2hh at 3 but might squeak higher by the time she is done.

I want to smoosh his little nose :tongue3:


----------



## Jinx94 (20 May 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			There is a rough thought of yearling height plus 2hh so 15.2 or 16hh? Sort of worked for mine who was 12.2hh as a yearling and 14.2hh at 3 but might squeak higher by the time she is done.

I want to smoosh his little nose :tongue3:
		
Click to expand...

If he let you, you would be more than welcome to! 

That's a fairly scary thought height-wise! It theory he should make 15hh, and he is a first foal, though I know one of his breeder's other mares (possibly with the same sire as Tristan's dam) often produces foals that make 16hh.


----------



## Mariposa (20 May 2015)

What a cutie!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 May 2015)

He would let me.  I speak foal,  even wild foal.  It's horse I struggle with :rolleyes3: :tongue3:


----------



## Jinx94 (20 May 2015)

A smooshy squidgey nose for you ESW  couldn't get much smooshy-er as he wouldn't stay still for long enough!!







Here's the closest that I can get to a confo shot, as you can see, he is extraordinarily bum high right now....


----------



## ElleSkywalker (20 May 2015)

*smoosh*


----------



## Tobiano (20 May 2015)

he is so gorgeous!!!  I love his name too, so grown up


----------



## Jinx94 (8 June 2015)

Another gift for you ESW - found it way back on my phone!







And trying to get nice pictures is a bit of a struggle at times.. He'd much rather be saying hi! A huge change from the nervous little man that came off the lorry in January!!







He and his friends got moved into another paddock recently, so as well as the crazy amount that he's grown (1.5-2 inches this past month!) have a look at the evolution of the belly (can still feel ribs easily - I'm watching his weight, don't worry!!)































He's doing so well at the moment. We've been for a couple of walks around the private road around the yard and had our first encounter with a car coming up behind him - all he did was a couple of strides of trot, and then swung his bum round when the driver stopped and got out to pick up the brush that had fallen out of my pocket (although he was reacting better than I had hoped, I didn't want to push my luck too much) - as well as having some very noisy machinery started up in the barn just as we walked past - all he did was look!

We've had some issues with his hinds lately and so went back to square one, but now we can pick them up a little off the ground for short periods. Very pleased with his progress  he now also moves his quarters over when I apply pressure "behind the girth" which is making manouevering around gates far easier!

Still haven't managed to ditch all of the winter coat, but we're fairly close!!

What are your thoughts of him? Conformation and height.. He's currently fairly bum high (bum is approximately 13.3hh) and I really do think that he's going to reach if not shoot past his expected height...

One last picture of the cutie!!







I'll stop now


----------



## Jinx94 (10 June 2015)

What an ace little beastie I have! Had a friend out to see him yesterday and he was good as gold with her and picked up all four feet, no hesitation and no pulling away or kicking out! Very very happy with my little man!!

For the next couple of weeks we'll just be focusing on getting rid of the rest of that winter coat and maybe go for a few walks around the yard  x


----------



## tallyho! (10 June 2015)

Very cute! Hasn't he grown?


----------



## Jinx94 (10 June 2015)

It seems like he's grown almost two hands since I've had him - I think he's been sleeping in my YO's compost heap!!


----------



## Auslander (10 June 2015)

He's lovely!
Sorry to bang on, but you still haven't put a safe headcollar on him. At the very least - put a small cable tie round the ring that the throat clip attached to, and clip the throat clip to the cable tie rather than the ring. No matter how slight the chances are of him getting caught up, you'd never forgive yourself he he did, and broke his neck trying to get free.


----------



## Jinx94 (10 June 2015)

Auslander said:



			He's lovely!
Sorry to bang on, but you still haven't put a safe headcollar on him. At the very least - put a small cable tie round the ring that the throat clip attached to, and clip the throat clip to the cable tie rather than the ring. No matter how slight the chances are of him getting caught up, you'd never forgive yourself he he did, and broke his neck trying to get free.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for saying! I know it sounds really stupid, but he's been so good and I've been so focused on making sure that he's good to handle for the farrier and YO, followed by exams, that when the leather one I had for him was too small I forgot to buy another. It's no excuse, and I should've written it down. Now have a tekna breakaway on order! Should be here by the end of this week/very early next week.


----------



## Jinx94 (11 June 2015)

Little man now has a field safe headcollar! It came up a little bigger than expected - but at least it means he has a fair bit of growing room!! And bearing in mind the last time he had a headcollar put on it was incredibly stressful for all involved, this time other than a couple of steps back he was good as gold! He's such a sweetheart


----------



## Auslander (11 June 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			Little man now has a field safe headcollar! It came up a little bigger than expected - but at least it means he has a fair bit of growing room!! And bearing in mind the last time he had a headcollar put on it was incredibly stressful for all involved, this time other than a couple of steps back he was good as gold! He's such a sweetheart 

Click to expand...

Well done!!


----------



## tallyho! (11 June 2015)

awww... I like the slightly big headcollar... cute!


----------



## catroo (11 June 2015)

He is very cute, you're going to have years of fun ahead


----------



## Jinx94 (18 June 2015)

tallyho! said:



			awww... I like the slightly big headcollar... cute!
		
Click to expand...

It came up far bigger than expected! His red headcollar was pony size but he's almost outgrown that one now, and I expected this one to be similar as it is also supposed to be pony size - just goes to show how much difference you'll find between brands!



catroo said:



			He is very cute, you're going to have years of fun ahead
		
Click to expand...

I really hope so 

The vet came out yesterday to see if any boy bits had made an appearance, and my usually lovely little one decided he was having none of it! She couldn't find anything but pointed out that he could have sucked them back up when he got stressed, and I was left with strict instructions to desensitise him to being checked, which is fair enough considering how he'd behaved! He genuinely had never reacted like that before when I've checked.

So I toddle over today, give him a groom, pick up his feet - the usual - and check how he reacts to me having a hand between his legs. No reaction, could not care less. So I apply more pressure in case that was what had set him off, and still get no reaction! Think I'll have to get a friend to visit and see how much she can do with him, as it will be a problem if I'm the only one that he'll allow to do things.

I also did the string test today, and I know that it won't be 100% accurate but I haven't seen anyone say that it was wildly out. 16hh if it's correct! :eek3:


----------



## Annagain (18 June 2015)

He's adorable. If 16hh is too big for you, send him my way!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (18 June 2015)

Only just noticed the second lot of smooshy nose pics so heres a belated *smoosh* :biggrin3:


----------



## Jinx94 (18 June 2015)

annagain said:



			He's adorable. If 16hh is too big for you, send him my way!
		
Click to expand...

It's not that he'd be too big for me (16hh is a great height!) but 15hh was the expected max height  I know it's only four inches more, but it still feels a lot further if you hit the deck haha! Will just have to wait and see.. At least he'll be wide enough that I should be stuck on once I'm on :')



ElleSkywalker said:



			Only just noticed the second lot of smooshy nose pics so heres a belated *smoosh* :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I knew you'd see it eventually


----------



## Jinx94 (5 July 2015)

So it's been a while since I've posted an update about Tristan. A friend and her boyfriend came to see him a couple of days in a row a few days ago, and Tristan had a bit of a crash course in doing as he's asked when he's asked..

It's really interesting watching other people handle your horse. My friend's boyfriend is far more confident than I am and is very no nonsense. It turns out that I have unintentionally taught Tristan to plant.. Although he's "little" he's a heck of a lot bigger and stronger than I am, once he plants himself I can't do a lot about it, plus I still remember him as the nervy tiny weanling that arrived in January and that definitely affects how I react to situations. My friend's boyfriend managed to cut through the nonsense and messing about and I now have a pony that is much better behaved, plus it's proven to me that I really shouldn't treat him like he's made of glass 

Had a very lovely time with the pone today, and am just so thankful to have him in my life!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 July 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			A little over a week ago, the breeder that I visited last Monday emailed me. She wanted to check if I had a shortlist even though I was going to see one specific yearling and had attached a picture of their newest surprise foal which she later asked me to name. This was the photo I was sent:







He looked beautiful but I didn't think I wanted him - didn't think I liked his face, plus I had wanted the yearling since last October and didn't want to deviate from that.

On Monday, I met the yearling and really liked him though I didn't feel as strongly as I thought I would. I got to meet three of her stallions and a few mares as well as more foals than I could count! Then we went to see the newbie. Again, I thought he was cute, but I was determined not to like him because I didn't want to be swayed by fluffy cuteness. But the more I looked, the more I liked him (hadn't felt at all like this when seeing the other foals). And then mum decided she didn't want him to be seen anymore and cantered off. As soon as he moved off after her, it hit me that I had to have him though it took a few days for me to come to terms with it as I had been so determined to get the yearling.

So, introducing Penpont Tristan 
























Click to expand...

I know  what you mean - i went Wednesday to see a mare who was not the breed or height I wanted - I have been to see a mare who was not my chosen type but when I saw her and spent time with her  i liked her more.  Some say you should stick to your guns and what it is you want, but sometimes nature plays apart in your choice and there is a good reason for making that different choice.

 I think her is cute and I like his face - he looks cheeky and a butter would not melt.


----------



## Jinx94 (5 July 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			I know  what you mean - i went Wednesday to see a mare who was not the breed or height I wanted - I have been to see a mare who was not my chosen type but when I saw her and spent time with her  i liked her more.  Some say you should stick to your guns and what it is you want, but sometimes nature plays apart in your choice and there is a good reason for making that different choice.

 I think her is cute and I like his face - he looks cheeky and a butter would not melt.
		
Click to expand...

Turned out I made a very good decision to not buy the yearling and get Tristan instead! Mostly because Tristan is epic despite the fact that he's now confident enough to take the mickey, but also the yearling had a retained testicle and possibly had complications - I have a feeling he had to be pts.

Sometimes you do have to go with your gut feeling


----------



## Jinx94 (29 September 2015)

So, it's only been a couple of months since I last updated, but it feels so much longer! And I can't believe how much more grown up the pony looks compared to the last few photos!

So. A fair few things have happened. He's met a few more new people and reacts well most times though is still nervy around blokes (though he fell in love with the not-boyfriend really quickly, even decided he was safe enough to mug for treats!), the farrier is an ongoing issue. He now loads like a pro, though he had a huge temper tantrum in the process, dragged me over and I had a total meltdown. I reached the point of wanting a gun, swiftly followed by "oh my god, I can't do this". But with some help from my YOs, we got him on the lorry (no scare tactics, just persistence) and I know that we can get over any hurdles that come our way. However I am now VERY conscious that he knows he's stronger than me, and I will not physically be able to manage if he get stuck with a "screw you" attitude - I don't think that that is likely to happen, but I'm going to do everything I can to make sure it doesn't.

He is also a gelding  he went to the vets and was castrated under GA as one testicle hadn't dropped, and though more time could have changed that, I do think it was the right decision as another year of testosterone would not have been easy! All went well, but he is now on two weeks of box rest. He's being so good though, and has become incredibly cuddly.

He's grown so much! We put a stick on him about a month or so ago and he was a solid 12.3hh at the withers, but I'm sure he's grown an inch in front and he's definitely bum high. He's awesome and I love him and I'm glad I'm finally updating my crazy long pony appreciation post  Apologies for the photo spam!! (they range from July to now, oldest first)































His first bridle! It's rather big but will hopefully fit for any showing we do next year!






Meeting and cuddles with the A-level BFF












Making another new friend:





We need to do more work on having other people catch him - I have no problems, but he isn't as happy with others putting a headcollar on. This session went really well though 







And finally, box rest












Hope you've enjoyed the update!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (29 September 2015)

*smoosh* :biggrin3:


----------



## Jinx94 (29 September 2015)

ElleSkywalker said:



			*smoosh* :biggrin3:
		
Click to expand...

I have a ridiculous number of smooshy nose pics


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 September 2015)

He's really grown. What a handsome chap.


----------



## Jinx94 (3 November 2015)

Faracat said:



			He's really grown. What a handsome chap. 

Click to expand...

Thanks Faracat 

Got another update! I've been really busy since starting back at uni, so Tris has just been having fun in the field getting scratches and having his feet picked up when I visit (most days, but not all). He's been good as gold (for the most part) and really cuddly.

However. Ear-touching has been an issue on two occasions now. He says "no", I say "yes" and then he says "no" to me being near him completely. Hands are the devil when this occurs. The first time he had a tantrum, I was fast enough to grab his headcollar, and I just held on and kept him moving forwards and around me in between each rear. We stopped when he stood still and let me put my hand on his neck. The next morning I tried again, he tried to say no but huffed and let me do my thing within minutes.

Tonight was a bit more of a struggle as I have possibly overstretched a ligament in my knee and so am strapped up with a wonderful emerald green brace. He didn't go up, just sideways, unfortunately I couldn't follow as fast as he moved. He then wouldn't have me near him and kept turning his bum to me. I nipped back to my car to grab my hat and a lead rope (hadn't decided how to use the rope at that point - I'm certainly not above using it to keep his hind end away from me). Was able to encourage him to approach me, scratched his shoulder and once he relaxed to the "I don't want you to touch me, but I'll wait and see what you do" point, I caught him and started working on the ears. He stopped faffing fairly quickly - thankfully!!

Hind feet are still an issue too, which is really frustrating. He stands loose and lets me pick up all four, perfect with his fronts, but always kicks out once (never at me) with each of his hinds. Every now and again we have a kick free day. Not quite sure how to solve this - if anyone has any suggestions, please let me know!!

Anyway, on to the photos!!

My friend in this one is 5'9", just to give you an idea of how he's grown...












A couple here for you, Elle!











Apparently that was the ideal way to doze off...


----------



## ElleSkywalker (3 November 2015)

*smooshy smoosh* &#128538;


----------



## Jinx94 (4 November 2015)

Aaaahhhh! Pony is awesome! Friend is awesome! Pony is really awesome!!

Tristan has had issues with men, particularly tall men, ever since I got him. He's a nightmare for the farrier (we are trying to work on this) and pretty much all other blokes that meet him.

A couple of days ago, a friend (very tall - 6'3") asked if he'd be able to use Tris for a college assignment - all he needed was a photo of him leading Tris. I said that we could give it a go, but I couldn't make any promises as to whether it would be successful.

So, off we went. Initially pony was a pain to catch, but after ten minutes or so decided that my friend wasn't so bad. He behaved amazingly! All four feet were kept on the ground and other than hiding behind me to begin with, he didn't go sideways!! And my friend was great, was really chilled and let Tristan get comfortable at his own pace 

Can't believe it!! So I have photographic evidence


----------



## MargotC (4 November 2015)

Sounds like a massive win-win 

Tristan is absolutely gorgeous btw. What height is he expected to make?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (4 November 2015)

Clever little smoosh-nose


----------



## Feival (4 November 2015)

Awesome, He looks very happy and chilled to be with your extremely tall friend. I cant wait to see what he grows into, little cutie


----------



## Jinx94 (4 November 2015)

MargotC said:



			Sounds like a massive win-win 

Tristan is absolutely gorgeous btw. What height is he expected to make?
		
Click to expand...

It really is  just to get him happy with the farrier now 

Thank you  on paper he should make 15hh, is currently standing at about 13-13.1ish. But his dam was a maiden mare, so who knows what genetic throwbacks could crop up 



ElleSkywalker said:



			Clever little smoosh-nose 

Click to expand...

The smooshiest  though I'm probably a little biased...



The Tank said:



			Awesome, He looks very happy and chilled to be with your extremely tall friend. I cant wait to see what he grows into, little cutie 

Click to expand...

I was amazed at how quickly he settled  thanks, me too! He's getting more and more grey on his face as the days go by, give it a few years and he may be a leopard spot!


----------



## Mariposa (4 November 2015)

He's grown so much! So handsome!


----------



## MargotC (4 November 2015)

Jinx94 said:



			It really is  just to get him happy with the farrier now 

Thank you  on paper he should make 15hh, is currently standing at about 13-13.1ish. But his dam was a maiden mare, so who knows what genetic throwbacks could crop up 

Click to expand...

Maybe you'll have to rope in your friend again for some tall male bonding. 

Will be exciting to see won't it! I was just looking at the very first foal pictures on the thread. His dam looks like a lovely sort.


----------



## Jinx94 (5 November 2015)

Mariposa said:



			He's grown so much! So handsome!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Your youngsters are looking fabulous - I do love Cardinal  but Paloma just has such a pretty face - can't wait to see how they grow up! 



MargotC said:



			Maybe you'll have to rope in your friend again for some tall male bonding. 

Will be exciting to see won't it! I was just looking at the very first foal pictures on the thread. His dam looks like a lovely sort.
		
Click to expand...

Haha definitely! Between J (friend/flatmate) and the sort of OH (who is broad, but not as tall), they almost make up my farrier  so will be dragging them both to the yard whenever I can - hopefully the next farrier visit will be a little easier!

His dam is beautiful, she's one of the breeders personal rather than commercial mares, she's in foal to Tris's sire again. Can't wait to see what his full brother/sister looks like next year


----------



## Jinx94 (21 January 2016)

In the past two months, he's definitely had a growth spurt!! Measured at 13.1 and a half at the end of November and I'm rather scared to measure him again as I'm pretty sure he's at least 13.3hh now!!

More spots are appearing, and we had a visit from the farrier the other day. With bribery (thank you JFTD for the treats!!) we got through it with no damage to the farrier and minimal fuss for two out of four feet. Hopefully next time it'll be even better!

He had a bit in for the first time the other day, and was fine other than the realisation that he'd made a big mistake and it wasn't food! He fits into a cob size bridle, and we're all pretty certain that he's going to exceed his expected height...

Picture time!!


----------



## Jinx94 (12 February 2016)

It's official, Tris is huge! He was 14hh last week! And only just a year and a half!

He's met diggers and cyclists and taken everything in his stride, I love this horse so much.

Now for the not so good news. I mucked up. He was due to be wormed possibly two weeks ago? And I usually worm him when the other youngsters are wormed, and as nothing had been said by my YO and I was so caught up with dissertation, exams and coursework, it didn't even cross my mind.

Tris is poorly. Possibly a mass emergence of redworm (I am really kicking myself for this, trust me, no one could slate me more for failing to worm him), or possibly a bacterial infection caused by lawsonia intracellularis. He was exposed to the lawsonia last year, but wasn't affected - we don't know if it could have been latent or if he's been re-infected or what.

Yesterday he really wasn't himself, and his temperature was 38.9, so he was kept in overnight. The vet was coming out this morning anyway and was able to fit him in. She took bloods and gave him a steroid injection as well as doing the usual check over. All he did was put his head up a bit - clearly not the daft pony that we all know and love. His temperature has come down since, and was 37.7 tonight. He'll be staying in until his condition improves a bit. I've been given karidox for him, and will be worming him tomorrow. I'm also collecting faecal samples over the next couple of days so that we can have a definitive answer as to whether it's redworm or lawsonia.

Honestly, I'm terrified. I have no experience with redworm problems and am avoiding google because that won't help the situation. But two of three youngsters that were affected by lawsonia last year ended up in a really bad way, and PTS was seriously considered. One was bad right from the start, the other seemed okay but then suddenly went downhill. When I went to see Tris tonight (6pm), he was lying down and didn't get up until I made him - normally he's up the moment that he spots me.

I feel so powerless. I know what is potentially coming, and all I can do is administer the karidox and hope for the best.

To lift the spirits a little - have some photos, sorry that they're all so massive! Can't seem to get the hang of resizing 

Behind bars tonight:






He seems happy enough, I think he's enjoying the absence of mud!

Out and about having met diggers (in use!) and workmen:






The guys were lovely, though Tris was a little surprised when they jumped up to have a look at him over the hedge!!

Stationary digger!:






Just to give you an idea of size... And the monkey went bum high AFTER being measured at 14hh!!






(Next to a 15.3hh)






First time ever, allowing a stranger to touch his ears!! (My friend has said she's cool with me putting her picture up):






And finally, the derpiest derp face ever!!


----------



## JJS (13 February 2016)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he's soon back to full health and getting into mischief again.


----------



## Jinx94 (13 February 2016)

Thank you, JJS. Couldn't sleep and made the mistake of googling, well, google scholar-ing. What an idiot.


----------



## TheMule (13 February 2016)

Oh goodness, I'm sorry for you. I'd personally want him under more intensive veterinary care. Is he insured?
My yearling old got very unwell in November and went straigt to vet hospital. Small redworm was one of the possible causes for her. They wormed her staightaway and put her on a dose of steroids at the same time to counteract the associated inflammation if they did emerge. 
Sadly for her it turned out to be cancer


----------



## twiggy2 (13 February 2016)

fingers crossed for a uneventful recovery


----------



## Bernster (13 February 2016)

What a cutie. I hope he recovers quickly. What height do you think he'll make?


----------



## Jinx94 (13 February 2016)

TheMule said:



			Oh goodness, I'm sorry for you. I'd personally want him under more intensive veterinary care. Is he insured?
My yearling old got very unwell in November and went straigt to vet hospital. Small redworm was one of the possible causes for her. They wormed her staightaway and put her on a dose of steroids at the same time to counteract the associated inflammation if they did emerge. 
Sadly for her it turned out to be cancer
		
Click to expand...

That's awful 

He's staying at the yard atm as he seems fairly bright, if there is any deterioration I'll be contacting my vet to see what they think is best. He is insured.

I'm worming him tonight and I'll be taking the faecal samples into the vets tomorrow, fingers crossed by the end of the week we know what we're dealing with. 



twiggy2 said:



			fingers crossed for a uneventful recovery
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you 



Bernster said:



			What a cutie. I hope he recovers quickly. What height do you think he'll make?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks you, so do I! It's weird, but I miss him acting like a muppet. On paper he should make 15th,  but I think he'll make that and then some!


----------



## Jinx94 (19 February 2016)

Good news - spotty sprog is getting much brighter!

Turned out to be some worm damage which has caused a bacterial infection in his gut. We're currently keeping him in as temperature/character/everything just isn't consistent enough for us to risk turning him out, him and his fieldmates play pretty hard! He's getting walked out in hand and has ad lib forage, I take him out for some in hand grazing when I can.

He's getting antibiotics morning and night, steroids in his morning feed and red cell in his evening feed. Not really putting weight on, but it has only been a week and he isn't looking quite so tucked up.

I would love to pop up some photos, but he's so thin in any that I have that I really don't dare


----------



## Feival (19 February 2016)

Hope he recovers well and quickly, can I ask will his bay bits fade out?


----------



## Jinx94 (19 February 2016)

Thank you 

I think so, he's already changed a fair bit since he arrived! There's a lot of grey hair under the bay on his neck, and I keep getting excited about seeing new spots! I'm looking forwards to seeing his summer coat


----------



## Jinx94 (11 January 2017)

Oh my goodness, I hadn't realised that it has been almost a year since I updated this thread!

Tristan has made a complete recovery and is fighting fit. I had been so concerned about him being skinny, that he did go a little the other way.. I've got his weight down, and we're cracking on with lots of walking and a reasonable amount of trotting around the fields. We'll be beginning long reining by the end of next week if all goes to plan.

Last night I lunged him for the first time - huge circles, pretty much all in walk though I included some trot to work on voice commands. He's such a good egg. So, so clever and I'm so happy that I made the incredibly stupid decision to buy him just over two years ago.

He's had a saddle on just to get used to having one on his back. It doesn't fit well enough that I would be comfortable with doing up a girth, but it works to get him used to the process. I need to measure him for a new bit, but we'll be long reining from his headcollar to begin with so it isn't an immediate concern. The last thing I want to do is accidently yank him in the gob if he does spook at something.

I'll put some photos up when I get home tonight


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 January 2017)

i love seeing pics of the youngsters through their young lives and it makes me remember when i bought a 15 month old filly and did everything myself,  its very rewarding and cant wait to see the latest pics of your handsome boy...


----------



## Jinx94 (13 January 2017)

A little late, but as promised...


----------



## DabDab (13 January 2017)

Ooo, he's turning out smart!

He looks like a spotty native type


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 January 2017)

*ehem* where's my smoooshy nose pic??? He's growing into a lovely little chunk of spot


----------



## meesha (13 January 2017)

Lovely!


----------



## Jinx94 (13 January 2017)

Thank you!! I'm so so proud of him 

I can't believe I'm saying this.. but I don't have any current smooshy nose pics D: I have one from early in December? Does that sort of count?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (13 January 2017)

*sniffle* very cute but am afraid am going to need actual nose.....


----------



## Leo Walker (13 January 2017)

Hes maturing really nicely. How big is he now?


----------



## Jinx94 (13 January 2017)

ElleSkywalker said:



			*sniffle* very cute but am afraid am going to need actual nose..... 

Click to expand...

I'll get one for you tomorrow 

I haven't got a clue how big he is.. I don't know if I want to know!

A friend of mine used him as a case study for her equine sports massage qualification portfolio. This was taken at the start of November during the second (maybe third) time that she came out to poke and prod him:







She's not much over five foot. I think we can all agree that she can see over his back very easily.

Tonight when she came to visit, his back was almost level with the top of her head...


----------



## Tyssandi (13 January 2017)

Jinx94 said:



			A little over a week ago, the breeder that I visited last Monday emailed me. She wanted to check if I had a shortlist even though I was going to see one specific yearling and had attached a picture of their newest surprise foal which she later asked me to name. This was the photo I was sent:







He looked beautiful but I didn't think I wanted him - didn't think I liked his face, plus I had wanted the yearling since last October and didn't want to deviate from that.

On Monday, I met the yearling and really liked him though I didn't feel as strongly as I thought I would. I got to meet three of her stallions and a few mares as well as more foals than I could count! Then we went to see the newbie. Again, I thought he was cute, but I was determined not to like him because I didn't want to be swayed by fluffy cuteness. But the more I looked, the more I liked him (hadn't felt at all like this when seeing the other foals). And then mum decided she didn't want him to be seen anymore and cantered off. As soon as he moved off after her, it hit me that I had to have him though it took a few days for me to come to terms with it as I had been so determined to get the yearling.

So, introducing Penpont Tristan 
























Click to expand...

beautyful mum and foal


----------



## Jinx94 (13 January 2017)

Thank you  his breeder has some stunning broodmares


----------



## Jinx94 (27 November 2017)

This year has been somewhat eventful.

My parents sold our family home, I moved in with them, got a new job, they moved out, I am now car searching after a bit of a bump.. But thankfully, Tristan has remained a constant. He's still at the same yard, with the same people and I can always count on him to make me feel better about my day.

Tristan has had a great time chilling out in the field with his friends for the majority of the time and is also happy to come and have a bit of a "play" with me. 
It's finally clicked for him that humans are friends. We no longer have any issues with catching, and he tends to mug people for cuddles. The difference from this time last year is incredible! I even had someone else long rein him a couple of times whilst I was on holiday earlier this year!

He gets a variety of work - some days we long rein, some days we walk in hand, occasionally we lunge, and he gets ridden two or three times a week (dependent on a few factors). I ended up backing him myself, with the help of my incredibly patient YO who flat out refused to put up with any of my nonsense :rolleyes3: As he is my first youngster, and due to various reasons I haven't been able to work on my riding as much as intended, the concern about doing things wrong / messing up / creating problems was all that I could think about. Yes, I got things wrong, yes I messed up, and yes I did create a problem. HOWEVER, I acknowledged each of these things, the steps that lead to them and came up with a plan of action that was backed up by my YO. As quickly as the problem had been created, we fixed it. I'm sure that at some point in the future, more problems will be unintentionally created, but I know that I will fix them.

Finding Tristan is one of the best things that has ever happened to me. He is so, so intelligent, forgiving and willing. When the winter gets really foul, he will be turned away, and I am so excited for the (hopefully many!!) years to come!

And now for the photos!! (Apologies in advance for major picture overload!!)

First time meeting my sister, she got all the itchy spots!!



















Dum dum lost his headcollar.. Like that would stop me :rolleyes3:







Our many walks:





























First time in his new roller:







Out for a wander in the kit, before we commence long reining:













Some of our many, many long reining adventures...:





























And finally.....

New saddle!!:













First sit:







Second sit:







First time in the school / third sit (we were on a rope intitially, but as he was so well behaved...):







Hi ho, hi ho, under saddle we go!! 

































Thanks for reading!!

Katie and Tristan xx


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (27 November 2017)

Awesome, glad he's going well.  I sadly lost Penpont Zac last month at just 14 months to choke/colic, but Tinner is still doing well.


----------



## Jinx94 (27 November 2017)

So, so sorry to hear that  xx 
I'm glad Tinner is doing well, what have you two been up to?


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 November 2017)

Jinx Tristan looks so grown up and it only seems like yesterday you were introducing us as the gangly foal you sort of bought by mistake and who wouldn't be caught. You have done a lovely job with him, well done xx


----------



## Leo Walker (27 November 2017)

I cannot believe you are riding him! I swear hes still a tiny ball of fluff :biggrin3: How big has he made? He looks like hes shot up in the later pictures!


----------



## Jinx94 (27 November 2017)

Thank you 

Last time I measured him (a good few months back) he was almost 14.2hh, not sure whether he's grown much since! Has a back like a table though


----------



## rosiesowner (27 November 2017)

He is absolutely adorable, plus I love the name! Congrats


----------



## ElleSkywalker (27 November 2017)

*smoosh*


----------



## DressageCob (27 November 2017)

He's  lovely! I love his little face. What happened to his tail? In one photo it was there and in the next most of it had gone


----------



## splashgirl45 (27 November 2017)

he has grown up to be very nice.  a lovely spotty boy,  well done for doing it all yourself.....and thanks for the update, it doesnt seem that long ago that you first got him...


----------



## Jinx94 (27 November 2017)

Time really has flown by! I was thinking this morning about how bizarre it felt when I first got him, and it was months before I felt like he was mine! Now he just feels like family 

Unfortunately his tail got munched by the yearlings.. antibac spray seems to be a reasonable deterrent, but I'm open to suggestions!


----------



## OldNag (27 November 2017)

He really is rather lovely - and a real credit to you x


----------



## southerncomfort (28 November 2017)

Thrilled to bits for you!  He's grown in to such a gorgeous young man, he's an absolute credit to you.

Lovely to see you enjoying him!


----------



## Ceriann (28 November 2017)

Lovely to see all that hard work with him as a youngster paying off.  Hope you have lots of fun with him


----------



## Jinx94 (1 November 2018)

Almost a year since my last update?! I've been slacking!!

This year has not gone according to plan in any way, shape or form. Tris lost a lot of condition at the start of the year, vet assumed issues with resistant redworm and prescribed steroids. A month or two after we started work again, we noticed that his hips weren't moving equally - cue field rest and physio. Determined it to be due to muscle weakness so started on a fitness plan. Got back on board ONCE and then he threw a splint 

Start of October we finally were able to get cracking!

We mostly hack with the occasional session in the school, and he's discovered the joy of having a short (if I get my way) blast up the field  we are going back to basics again as I wasn't impressed by our brake failure the other day. We were in a safe space, no one else's safety was at risk but there is no way I'm letting that become a habit!!

We've been hopping single teeny fences, no more than 40 cm, but following two episodes of him jumping five bar gates (one more successful than the other) EVERYTHING is 1.20m  we parted company for the first time ever when he overjumped the aforementioned teeny fence (cue lost stirrups by shocked rider), bucked on landing and ducked to the side  he stood like a lamb while I went through the quick mental process of "Did that really just happen? Yes. Am I broken? No." And then bogged off back to the yard (we were in one of the fields down the drive) the second that I twitched  we're going back to tiny fences on a lunge line until he understands that he should only use the required amount of effort! With his brain, it won't take more than a couple of short sessions.

Overall, my pony is a bit of a pig at times and can be lazy and stubborn as a mule. BUT he's very intelligent, tries unbelievably hard and has come so, so far. I couldn't be more proud!!

Without further ado, have some photos!!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (1 November 2018)

He looks absolutely fabulous!  He is very, very, very similar to our first Appaloosa, whose character could have been described just as you have described Tristan's!  She was 15.3hh and we never knew her breeding either.


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 November 2018)

what a lovely update, he is looking good and sounds like you are progressing well.


----------



## Dave's Mam (1 November 2018)

He's gorgeous & you're doing well.  He sounds very keen!


----------



## Jinx94 (2 November 2018)

Thank you all! Dave's Mam, keen is a very polite way of putting it 

This was him today as we practiced only putting in as much effort as is needed...


----------



## merlin84 (2 November 2018)

That is so cute!


----------



## Bernster (3 November 2018)

Lovely following your story and itâ€™s clear that you absolutely adore him.


----------

